# Tina Kaiser - Sunday Up



## Quick Nick (15 März 2011)

Hi ich suche das Video wo Tina bei Sunday Up war und zwar der Clip wo sie mit dem Hund unterwgs ist, Hat das jemand noch?


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2011)

Nö :d


----------

